# Uncontested divorce



## brijy03 (May 27, 2014)

Is there anyone here who did undergo or who's currently undergoing an uncontested divorce? 

Are those websites helping you filing up documents legit? 

If you have some knowledge or experiences about these things please I need infos and help to go through this. 

Thanks!


----------



## TimeHeals (Sep 26, 2011)

brijy03 said:


> Is there anyone here who did undergo or who's currently undergoing an uncontested divorce?
> 
> Are those websites helping you filing up documents legit?
> 
> ...


Most uncontested divorces involve paying an attorney.

I think you should add "without a barrister/attorney" to your question title.


----------



## Malpheous (May 3, 2013)

I would recommend you do some independent research on multiple boards/sites. Get an idea of what's normal in your area. State standards, etc. Use Google Scholar. Figure out what YOU want from YOUR divorce. Then after you have as much covered on paper as you think you need, go see a lawyer in person. If they say things like 'This is the norm', and it's not what you had in mind then make them back that up. 

My first lawyer gave me the routine of 'This is what will happen' like her could see the future. I told him it was ridiculous. He told me I was ridiculous. I didn't hire him. Instead I did a lot of research. Went in ProSe(not for the faint at heart and I really don't recommend it unless your Cousin's husband is a lawyer like mine and will let you run things past him) and I got everything the lawyer I didn't hire thought was impossible. So while I was ProSe, I did use a lawyer for review.


----------



## harrybrown (May 22, 2013)

What is your location?

I did help my son with his divorce. We did it with a review from an attorney, but we filled out all the paperwork. It is work, but you do want to get some advice from an attorney, even though you might be able to prepare all the paperwork. 

They did not have any kids, he needed her out of his life. He could not take her cheating anymore. He ended up with all the debts, but I helped him with that. He has gotten rid of her and all the debts she incurred.

So no kids, no child support. No alimony, she got a good deal on the assets and he got the debts. But he has a much better future.

Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Acoa (Sep 21, 2012)

If you don't have the stomach and support for all the paperwork and court filings, you can hire an attorney and still have an "uncontested" divorce. 

I'm early in the process but the goal is to use a mediator to agree with my STBXW on separation of assets, alimony, child support and the joint parenting plan. 

There is no guaranty we will agree on everything. But the more we agree on the less time we will spend on lawyers litigating our respective arguments in front of a judge and hoping said judge sides with us.

Shop for a lawyer who is a supporter of mediation. It's much cheaper than litigation.


----------

